#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-02
<mikeputnam> UUUUUUBUUUUUUUUUUNTUUUUUUUU
<mikeputnam> also Linux!
<intok> mikeputnam also cheese
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-03
<h00k> Oi!
<h00k> mikeputnam: wat
<h00k> Another mailing-list snafu, brought to you by your fearless...whatever I am.
<h00k> hello, e'ryone.
<h00k> not entirely convinced anyone is here, but I figured I'd try
<mikeputnam> ohai
<mikeputnam> fine
<h00k> zomg.
<h00k> hello!
<mikeputnam> greetings
<h00k> I'm writing ruby.
<h00k> I suck at it.
<h00k> but I'm kinda having fun.
<mikeputnam> i'm obsessing over node.js
<h00k> I've seen those letters together before.
<mikeputnam> same boat. sucks, but fun.
<h00k> I tweeted earlier something along the lines of "As much as I may say I hate coding, it's totally a lie."
<mikeputnam> and i saw that tweet
<h00k> hah.
<h00k> yeah.
<h00k> Anyway. what's new with mikeputnam
<mikeputnam> node.js
<mikeputnam> ;)
<mikeputnam> srsly
<mikeputnam> h00k: are you on board with all this hackerspace business?
<mikeputnam> sector67/milwaukeemakerspace/hackerspaces.org
<h00k> No, but I should be.
<mikeputnam> h00k: agreed.
<mikeputnam> http://dhmn.net
<mikeputnam> that's "us" ^^^
 * h00k clicks
<mikeputnam> where us is people generally in appleton/fox cities
 * h00k resisters
 * mikeputnam rejoices
<mikeputnam> it's a whole separate world of geekyness
<h00k> oh, look. Cool.
<mikeputnam> many linuxers, but many other interesting stuffs too
<h00k> related, my wedding-rsvp I'm working on with rubyonrails is on github
<h00k> robotics. Sweet.
<mikeputnam> can't find you on github
<h00k> anthonyrhook
<h00k> https://github.com/anthonyrhook/wedding-rsvp
<h00k> specifically
<h00k> for whatever reason, I decided anthonyrhook was too long for IRCland
<h00k> I currently haveit hosted on heroku
<mikeputnam> i've yet to dip my toes in the ruby-on-rails pool
<h00k> pffff. yeah, frameworks are like a language-and-a-half by itself.
<h00k> luckily, I have exigraff helping me along.
<mikeputnam> ugh. this douglasawh guy on identi.ca is non-stop
<mikeputnam> framerworks are unfortunate
<h00k> too bad he doesn't see the highlight
<h00k> they're both....beautiful and ugly.
<mikeputnam> they insulate you from mundane stuff (if you already know the base lang) but if you don't know the base lang, you are less likely to learn it.
<mikeputnam> you end up learning all the wacky nuances of the framework
<mikeputnam> and usually end up confusing features of the base lang and the framework
<mikeputnam> at least i have
<h00k> :D
<h00k> Yeah..it is funky.
<mikeputnam> h00k: there's also good stuff re: dhmn on the mailing list
<mikeputnam> and recently on irc.freenode too   #dhmn
<h00k> schweet.
<nickmoeck> Yes! Def Leppard is playing at Summerfest!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-04
<h00k> oi!
<h00k> I had a tail.
<h00k> Oh, netsplits.
<h00k> Always fun.
<h00k> jrolland-ubuntu: welcome back.
<h00k> So, we're going to have a release party sometime next month in Wisconsin. It should be funs.
<h00k> er, sometime next month in Rhinelander
<h00k> Oh, hey. Global Jam.
<h00k> Let's do something.
<h00k> I want to.
<h00k> Get-together in Rhinelander. More information to follow.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-03-02
<terrible-person> hi
<terrible-person> <_<
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> hello
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS>  tsimonq2 adueppen mikeputnam ubuntulog2 lubotu1 IvanR_ h00k
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> anyone there?
<tsimonq2> hello THIS-NICK-SUCKS
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> hey
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> someone's there
<tsimonq2> what's up?
<tsimonq2> :)
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> i dunno
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> tsimonq2: are you the only one that's alive?
<tsimonq2> THIS-NICK-SUCKS: I'll have to remove you if you don't follow the guidelines
<tsimonq2> read the topic please
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> ok
<THIS-NICK-SUCKS> whatever
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-03-06
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> pls pls pls)
